# Our Memorial Day Weekend



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This weekend was AWESOME! :becky: We added a new dog to our family! Leo(as seen here) came home with us Saturday morning, on a long weekend test, after being able to meet us and the boys at dog park and getting along VERY well with both! We had decided by Sunday evening that he was staying with us!

And then yesterday my best friend and Brody's sister, Roxie, came for the day, and we both got pictures of all 4 puppies!

Leo:










All 4 doggies, Leo has a ball in his mouth!LOL











Leo, Rhett and Roxie:










Leo and Brody:










I LOVE this picture of him!










Leo and Roxie!










Treat time:




















And then after Auntie and Roxie left the older boys crashed on the couch:


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks to be a great fit with You and your pack! Looks like he's been there forever!!
He also looks to have quite a bit of puppy in him still, which will be great for Rhett (active dogs need other active dogs)
That stance in the 1st pic says it all! AWESOME!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

dmgmn said:


> He looks to be a great fit with You and your pack! Looks like he's been there forever!!
> He also looks to have quite a bit of puppy in him still, which will be great for Rhett (active dogs need other active dogs)
> That stance in the 1st pic says it all! AWESOME!


Thank you!:biggrin: Yes it is CRAZY how well and fast he has fit in!:biggrin1: Its GREAT, he will lay next to me for hours if wanted, but he also plays with the puppies(even all 3 of them) VERY well!

And dont you LOVE that first picture? My friend took it and I was SUPER happy with it!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!!

Isn't it nice to get together and just let the dogs play?? We LOVE getting together with our other dog friends, the dogs are great entertainment!! :smile: 

Congrats on the new addition, looks like he fits right in!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Great pictures!!
> 
> Isn't it nice to get together and just let the dogs play?? We LOVE getting together with our other dog friends, the dogs are great entertainment!! :smile:
> 
> Congrats on the new addition, looks like he fits right in!


Oh yes it is SO nice to get together, we talk, they play...its great!!:happy: And Brody always likes seeing his sister!:biggrin1: 

And thank you!:becky: Yes he is fitting in SO VERY well!:happy:


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Congratulation!

Leo is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Stella+Samson said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> Leo is sooooo pretty!


Thank you!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

They look great!! Leo does really look like he has always been with you!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


>


Ok...we have a forum of very good looking dogs but I have to tell you, that is about the cutest dang dog I have ever seen. I heart him!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> They look great!! Leo does really look like he has always been with you!!!


Thank you!:happy: And I know right!?! Its crazy how well he has fit right in!:becky: Even with his feeding, he has transferred over to RAW SO well! 


SerenityFL said:


> Ok...we have a forum of very good looking dogs but I have to tell you, that is about the cutest dang dog I have ever seen. I heart him!


AWWE!!:biggrin: Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, I am finding him downright adorable, and all the photos look great of all the dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Leo looks very happy to be with his new family!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What cute pictures! Is it just me, or does Rhett look a lot like Leo? They are so dang cute together.....it's like Leo was always meant to be part of your family. Congrats on the new addition...you have a wonderful looking pack!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

stajbs said:


> Yep, I am finding him downright adorable, and all the photos look great of all the dogs. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!:biggrin1: Im rather proud of the pictures, and all the puppies, my self!:wink:



Janet At Nutro said:


> Congratulations! Leo looks very happy to be with his new family!


Thank you!:biggrin1: Yes he seems VERY happy, laying at my feet on the bed while I watch tv and play online right now!:happy:



luvMyBRT said:


> What cute pictures! Is it just me, or does Rhett look a lot like Leo? They are so dang cute together.....it's like Leo was always meant to be part of your family. Congrats on the new addition...you have a wonderful looking pack!


Thank you! And yes, funnily enough they do look a LOT like each other, but I think Rhett is going to be much larger boned then Leo! (Leo looks a LOT like Rhett's mom, who is like 45lbs, while Rhett is filling out a lot like his own Dad, who is like 53lbs!) And thank you!:smile: Im thinking that they look QUITE dashing together!:biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What an adorable family! Just love the pictures!!!!


----------

